# Cross sided holster



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I am new to this site but not to guns. So first "hello", 
That said on to the question. I am an older shooter, but I do not have a ponderous abdominus, or anything overhanging my belt. I like to carry in front rather then on the hip. my question is, a cross body holster canted better then one on the right side?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There is no answer to your question that another person can provide.
It's a matter of personal preference, arrived at after trying both (or all) carry positions.

Me? I don't like either option.
I carry at about "9:30," a tiny bit behind my right hip.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Strong side carry for me, faster than cross draw.

Steve,
Wouldn't "9:30 carry" put the pistol on your left side?


Sam


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used both over the years and I am comfortable with both. However being left handed, I lean towards the cross draw holster most times. The reason for that is when I am in my truck, my pistol is not obstructed by the drivers door. Being comfortable with both styles of holsters is not a bad idea. That is why most people have several different types of holster just to try them out. Different situations sometimes require you to carry differently.

Jim


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SamBond said:


> ...Steve,
> Wouldn't "9:30 carry" put the pistol on your left side?
> 
> Sam


Old-age brain fart!
Yes. Of course.
I meant "3:30."

Thank for the correction, Sam!



DSTEGJAS said:


> ...Different situations sometimes require you to carry differently...


In my own scheme of things, I always carry the same pistol in the same place, 24/7/365.
I don't want to reach in the wrong place, or grab a pistol which operates differently, when I'm running on adrenalin-fuelled auto-pilot in a save-my-life panic.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you all. Plenty to think about. I am also a lefty. What Jim said about driving a vehicle makes a lot of sense. As you can guess, I am new to carry. I cannot carry in my own state yet, but have privileges in adjacent states. I need more training and more practice before I'll feel comfortable carrying. But I need to so I will.
Don


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SamBond said:


> Strong side carry for me, faster than cross draw.
> 
> Steve,
> Wouldn't "9:30 carry" put the pistol on your left side?
> ...


He tends to drive backwards.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> He tends to drive backwards.


No. I let Jean drive.
I'm too busy trying to figure out right from left, and which way is clockwise.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Easy to see who hasn't had any shoulder injuries or lingering effects. 
I understand the 3, 3:30, 4 O'clock ( and the reverse for the wrong handed ), but reaching back quickly loses strength if in a scuffle. It is also a PITA when in a car seat. A lot of extra movement.
It makes you feel better and can be a little mosr comfortable, but a very well respected man told me that carrying a side arm is comforting, not comfortable. He was a SOCMDCM, so I will give him the benefit of a doubt or twenty.


----------

